# cafés



## krolaina

Hola a todos,

Si entro en un bar y pido una mediana siempre me suelen entender (un café con leche en taza mediana) pero ayer tuve que explicarlo bastante. Me preguntaba cómo pedís los cafés fuera de España. Aquí también suelen preguntar si queremos el café en taza de desayuno...pero no sería mejor decir en taza grande? Voy a bajar a pedir una grande a ver si me entienden! 
Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

Creo que el tema de cómo pedir un café es un mundo. Me imagino que en cada país, y casi en cada ciudad, tendrán sus costumbres y sus preferencias. Yo también suelo tener problemas (en algunas ciudades) para que me comprendan ya que estoy acostumbrado a cómo se pide un café en Madrid.

Mediana, cortado, largo de..., manchado, una nube, en vaso, taza de desayuno, carajillo, un solo, etc... Añádele a esto: descafeinado de máquina, de sobre, con leche condensada, leche natural, azúcar, sacarina. Sin olvidarnos de leche templada, caliente, fría, con hielo, sin hielo...

El café y su mundo.


----------



## kermitees

Hola! 
Me temo que en cada parte del mundo se pide (no sólo los cafés) de forma distinta. Si pides una "mediana" en Cataluña te van a servir un botellín de cerveza, me temo que como sustituto del café con leche no es muy adecuado, no?


----------



## Mei

A mi me pasa igual, lo que aquí es "un cortado" en Sevilla es "una leche manchá", por ejemplo. Lo mejor es explicar como lo quieres directamente.

Sí, sí, una mediana es una cerveza. Creía que un botellín era un quinto... aaaiiixxx.... 

Mei


----------



## Pumpkin72

Un amigo siempre pedía un cortado (= sólo un chorrito de leche) _corto de café_, y siempre me dejaba desconcertado, como si algo no encajara. Bueno, a mí y al camarero.

Hasta que un día me di cuenta: "¿Y por qué no pides uno con leche en taza pequeña?" (es habitual que los cortados se sirvan en taza pequeña, y los con leche, en taza de desayuno). Desde entonces _creo_ que le entienden mejor.

Pero sí que es un lío, pobres camareros: "Un descafeinado de máquina con leche desnatada templada y sacarina"  Tardas más en pedirlo que en beberlo...


----------



## diegodbs

Hace un par de meses, en un pueblo de Murcia, alguien de Madrid (mi ciudad) organizó un escándalo en un bar porque pidió un café en taza y el camarero sirvió el café en un tipo de taza que el cliente no consideró adecuada. Todo su razonamiento era "es que en Madrid me entienden perfectamente cuando lo pido así". Al final no me quedó más remedio que decirle al energúmeno "señor, ha hecho usted 400 km para llegar hasta aqui, supongo que sabe perfectamente que no estamos en Madrid".


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Creo que el tema de cómo pedir un café es un mundo. Me imagino que en cada país, y casi en cada ciudad, tendrán sus costumbres y sus preferencias. Yo también suelo tener problemas (en algunas ciudades) para que me comprendan ya que estoy acostumbrado a cómo se pide un café en Madrid.
> 
> Mediana, cortado, largo de..., manchado, una nube, en vaso, taza de desayuno, carajillo, un solo, etc... Añádele a esto: descafeinado de máquina, de sobre, con leche condensada, leche natural, azúcar, sacarina. Sin olvidarnos de leche templada, caliente, fría, con hielo, sin hielo...
> 
> El café y su mundo.


 
Y luego están los donuts....  y su mundo...

En serio, donde yo vivo la cosa está bastante clara:

Si pides cortado: Te sirven en tacita pequeña.
Si pides con leche: En taza de desayuno.

Alundra.


----------



## kermitees

Mei:
siento haberte confundido, en realidad no sé si el botellín de cerveza se corresponde con la mediana o con el quinto de aquí, sólo quería decir que lo que te traían era una cerveza, pero no de surtidor ;-)


----------



## lazarus1907

Y lo mismo pasa con las tostadas: En unas partes una tostada es la pieza de pan entera, y en otras partes es media pieza y necesitas pedir dos para que te la den entera.

Me estoy acordando, por cierto, de una anécdota muy graciosa que me pasó en China: Mis padres, unos amigos y yo estábamos de turismo por allí en verano, y hacía mucho calor y mucha humedad, así que fuimos a pedir una cerveza. Nos la dieron del tiempo, es decir, a 25 grados centígrados o algo así. Intentamos pedirla fría, pero parecía que no tenían. Yo ya me había resignado, pero mis padres y amigos no, y continuaron intentándolo en otros bares. ¿Tienen cerveza fría? ¡Sí, claro! Respondían. Esa cerveza estaba sólo a 15 grados. Intentaron pedir cerveza helada, y lo más que consiguieron fue que se la dieran a 10 grados. Le pedimos a nuestro intérprete que la pidiera tan fría que no pudieramos cogerla sin guantes sin peligro, a 50 grados bajo cero, si era posible. Dijeron que sí, pero seguía estando templada. Por lo visto no entendían por qué la queríamos fría, o su concepto de frío era distinto al nuestro. Supongo que ellos hubiéran tenido problemas en España intentando pedirla en "su punto".


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Y luego están los donuts....  y su mundo...
> 
> En serio, donde yo vivo la cosa está bastante clara:
> 
> Si pides cortado: Te sirven en tacita pequeña.
> Si pides con leche: En taza de desayuno.
> 
> Alundra.


Sí, aquí también... pero un donut es un donut... bueno si es de la marca Donuts... ¿Cómo lo llaman?

Lo mismo pasa con el pan con tomate típico de aquí. Una vez, no recuerdo donde, me trajeron pan por una parte y un tomate por otra... jeje el hombre se quedó más parado que yo jaja

Mei


----------



## ena 63

hola:
si yo pido "una mediana" en los bares de mi barrio, en Madrid, no me entiende nadie, es más, nunca lo había oido, ¿se usa realmente esta expresión en Madrid?


----------



## mithrellas

Mei said:
			
		

> Lo mismo pasa con el pan con tomate típico de aquí. Una vez, no recuerdo donde, me trajeron pan por una parte y un tomate por otra... jeje el hombre se quedó más parado que yo jaja
> 
> Mei


 
A mi me ha pasado que pidiendo pan con tomate me han puesto las rodajas de tomate (he de decir que estaba también muy bueno). 
Y lo más gracioso ha sido ver escrito en la carta de un bar de Madrid "pantomaca" (la verdad es que me costó un poco descifrar lo que estaba leyendo ya que en catalán sería "pa amb tomaquet" que difiere bastante graficamente).

Volviendo al tema inicial, al café descafeinado de sobre con leche desnatada y sacarina se le llama popularmente un "desgraciado" pero no sé si alguien se ha atrevido nunca a pedírselo por ese nombre a un camarero.


----------



## Maruja14

krolaina said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Si entro en un bar y pido una mediana siempre me suelen entender (un café con leche en taza mediana) pero ayer tuve que explicarlo bastante. Me preguntaba cómo pedís los cafés fuera de España. Aquí también suelen preguntar si queremos el café en taza de desayuno...pero no sería mejor decir en taza grande? Voy a bajar a pedir una grande a ver si me entienden!
> Gracias.


 
Para responder a esta pregunta no hay suficiente sitio en la web.

Por ejemplo en Málaga creo que hay más de 100 formas distintas de pedir un café según la cantidad que leche con que lo quieras y el tamaño de la taza, aquí van algunas: solo, nube, nublado,sombra, despejado, tormenta, relámpago, remolino, terremoto...

En Sevilla, si no dices nada específico, en general les gusta ponerte el café en un vasito de cristal de esos de tamaño vino. Y aquí en Irlanda es otra historia. El otro día pedí un café y me lo pusieron en una taza de esas tamaño dedal, así que al día sigueinte cuando me preguntaron si taza pequeña o grande, le dije grande y me trajeron una auténtica bañera. No sé si no tienen un tamaño intermedio.

Lo de la leche, que a mi me gusta que me la pongan "del tiempo", en Sevilla le llaman "natural", aún no me he acostumbrado a esto después de 20 años de vivir allí


----------



## BETOREYES

Bueno.
En Colombia un café negro es un tinto (Al vino de uvas oscuras se le llama vino tinto o simplemente vino).
En Antioquia si quieres un café con leche en taza mediana o pequeña, pides un perico, y si lo quieres en taza grande, pides un café con leche y todo el mundo te entiende. Eso si, sólo en Antioquia.

A las _donuts _(No se si se refieren a los "panes" fritos rellenos de dulce, cubiertos de azucar o chocolate y que generalmente tiene forma de toroide)les decimos donas o roscones. Aunque los roscones son más de tipo artesanal y las donas de tipo industrial.


----------



## Fernando

Mei said:
			
		

> A mi me pasa igual, lo que aquí es "un cortado" en Sevilla es "una leche manchá", por ejemplo.


 
La "leche manchada" es leche con muy poco café.

El café cortado es café con leche pero con menos leche que un café con leche.

Intervención del moderador: En WR agradecemos un ambiente de cortesía y respeto, a veces nuestras palabras, aúnque no sean dichas con afán de molestar, pueden herir  Gracias por comprender...


----------



## María Madrid

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hace un par de meses, en un pueblo de Murcia, alguien de Madrid (mi ciudad) organizó un escándalo en un bar porque pidió un café en taza y el camarero sirvió el café en un tipo de taza que el cliente no consideró adecuada. Todo su razonamiento era "es que en Madrid me entienden perfectamente cuando lo pido así". Al final no me quedó más remedio que decirle al energúmeno "señor, ha hecho usted 400 km para llegar hasta aqui, supongo que sabe perfectamente que no estamos en Madrid".


 
¡Cómo se nota que algunos viajan poco y no se les puede sacar del bloque!

Volviendo al café, por si os gusta Moncho Alpuente. Saludos, 

http://www.elpais.es/articulo/elpepiautmad/20060222elpmad_9/Tes/madrid/Cafe/todos


----------



## Antpax

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Para responder a esta pregunta no hay suficiente sitio en la web.
> 
> Tienes toda la razón Maruja, toda la página se tendría que dedicar a ésto y si además hablamos de cervezas (por cierto botellín es un quinto) y de donuts ya ni te cuento. Y como empecemos con las tapas, hasta internet se nos queda corto.


----------



## mariposita

Si pides un café con leche en Madrid, muchas veces viene en una caña (vaso)--así mejor para mojar los churros y porras...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmmm....
En México:
Expresso= 1 carga de café en una tacita pequeñita
Americano= 1 carga de café con agua hirviendo D)
Expresso cortado= Lo mismo que el expresso, sólo que con un chorrito de leche espumosa
Pero tengo que ser específico cuando pido, un café grande, chico o mediano


----------



## Dama de noche

¡Hola  a todos!

 Como ya se ha mencionado, en Málaga tenemos algunos términos propios para pedir café, aunque algunos de los que nombra Maruja14 no los he escuchado. 

La manera en la que pedimos el café en Málaga fue creada en los años sesenta por el dueño de la cafetería Café Central. Como se perdía mucho tiempo al servir café por tener el cliente que ir indicando las cantidades de leche y café que quería, colocó un mosaico con las distintas combinaciones de café y leche y sus nombres: solo, largo, semilargo, mitad, semicorto, corto, nube y no me ponga. 

 Hasta hace bien poco, en la mayoría de las cafeterías de la ciudad había carteles de la marca de café Santa Cristina que imitaban el mosaico del Café Central.


----------



## mariposita

¿Es así (al menos aquí en Madrid)?:

Un mediano--un café solo (espresso) hecho con más agua.
Un largo --un café solo hecho con aún más agua.
un café americano--un café solo con agua caliente añadido despues. 



> Americano= 1 caga de café con agua hirviendo


 
Ja--¿Ha sido un error freudiano?


----------



## María Madrid

En Madrid no he oido lo de mediano para café, sino para cervezas. Quizá dependa del bar o la zona.

Lo más habitual en Madrid es café solo, con leche y cortado, con todos los matices que te han dado (corto de café, largo de leche, en vaso, en taza grande. etc, etc.). También se suele decir americano para referirse a un café muy aguado. Esos tipos te los entenderán en todos los sitios. Lo de nube y esas cosas, quizá ya no tanto. 

Ah! y el té americano es un té sólo con leche, sin agua. No sé si Freud tendría algo que decir también,  Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmmm....
> En México:
> Expresso= 1 carga de café en una tacita pequeñita
> _ Americano=  1 caga_ de café con agua hirviendo
> Expresso cortado= Lo mismo que el expresso, sólo que con un chorrito de leche espumosa
> Pero tengo que ser específico cuando pido, un café grande, chico o mediano



¡Ay mano! Estos Americanos con sus cagas...ni dejan espacio ni para el café ni na.

En gringolandia del norte, un 'coffee regular' o bien 'regular coffee' tiene definiciones distintas según el pueblo donde lo pides.  Puede ser una taza mediana de café, o agua marrón con un sabor algo parecido al café, y nada más.  En otros pueblos viene recargado de leche y azúcar.  En otros viene con crema y sin azúcar.  De las variedades descafeinadas...ni hablar.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Ooops!!!
Disculpen ustedes, todos jejejejeje... mi dedo índice izquierdo anda un poco dormido jejejeje


----------



## krolaina

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Para responder a esta pregunta no hay suficiente sitio en la web.
> 
> Por ejemplo en Málaga creo que hay más de 100 formas distintas de pedir un café
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, en primer lugar. Madre mía, no pensé que fuera tan complicado! Pero como han dicho más arriba...mejor no hablar de tapas o cervezas!
> En Málaga me pasó algo gracioso. Estaba en una terracita y alguien pidió un "zolombazo". El camarero no le entendía y lo repitió veinte veces. Yo pensé que sería alguna bebida fuerte... resultó que zolombazo es un "solo en vaso" con el acento andaluz. Qué risa ese día...
> Ah y sí...somos un poco burros a veces, lo de pantomaca no lo he visto pero lo de pantumaca...en todos lados por los madriles!
> 
> En algunas localidades he visto como ponen los cafés con una especie de espuma por arriba... sabéis lo que es? Me sacan del café con leche y me pierdo...


----------



## Maruja14

krolaina said:
			
		

> En algunas localidades he visto como ponen los cafés con una especie de espuma por arriba... sabéis lo que es? Me sacan del café con leche y me pierdo...


 
Pues imagino que te refieres al Capuccino (no sé como se escribe).

También puede ser un café irlandés (aunque esto no es para tomárselo por la mañana) 

En Sevilla he visto a los hombres en los bares pidiendo un "blanco y negro" que es café con anís. 

Y si seguimos hablando de cafés un pelín fuerte siempre tenemos el famoso "carajillo".

Y es que al café siempre se le puede poner cualquier cosa. Mi abuela siempre nos pedía un "poco de alegría" en el café, y eso significaba cualquier cosa que tuviese alcohol.

Acabo de ver que nos han cambiado el hilo a "cultural", creo que sí que aquí está mejor.


----------



## rosy92

Como soy adicta al café, me ha resultado sumamente interesante aprender como se pide uno del otro lado del atlántico y tambien en otros países latinoamericanos, para no tener problemas y morir en el intento. Por estos lados es decir en Argentina y mas específicamente en Buenos Aires en la mayoria de los bares los cafés son expresos. Sirven el café de cafetera en los locales de comidas rapidas importados por la globalizacion
No es común encontrar en los bares o restaurantes otro tipo de café.Tampoco en muchos lugares tienen el descafeínado.

Pero es simple

un café : un expreso negro servido en taza pequeña.

un café doble : expresso en taza grande

café liviano: mas suave , no tan fuerte 

un cortado : café con un toque de leche 

una lágrima : leche con un toque de café

con su variante de doble ( taza grande) 

café con leche : mitad café y mitad leche en taza grande 

un americano : café con crema , srrvido generalmente en un jarro 
mediano.En algunos bares lo llaman capuccino y lo espolvorean con chocolate rallado.


----------



## Alexiel

También existe el *bombón* (y no es el dulce de chocolate que todos conocemos), que es café con leche condensada. Lo digo como curiosidad porque parece que sólo lo tomamos en Alicante. ¿Alguien lo había oído antes?

PD: Lo de "zolombazo" me ha encantado


----------



## Pumpkin72

Alexiel said:
			
		

> También existe el *bombón* (y no es el dulce de chocolate que todos conocemos), que es café con leche condensada. Lo digo como curiosidad porque parece que sólo lo tomamos en Alicante. ¿Alguien lo había oído antes?


_<MODE=Homer Simpson>_Mmmmm, café bombónnnn_</MODE>_

Qué cosa más rica, y qué bomba de azúcar . Sí, en Madrid lo he tomado alguna vez. Abstenerse los no golosos.


----------



## Maruja14

Alexiel said:
			
		

> También existe el *bombón* (y no es el dulce de chocolate que todos conocemos), que es café con leche condensada. Lo digo como curiosidad porque parece que sólo lo tomamos en Alicante. ¿Alguien lo había oído antes?
> 
> PD: Lo de "zolombazo" me ha encantado


 
Sí, es el café favorito de mi hermana, pero es verdad que yo cuando estoy con ella suelo estar en Jávea, así que a lo mejor es cierto que es de la zona.

A mí no me gusta la leche condensada, así que yo no lo he probado nunca.

Además puedo tomar cualquier café y de cualquier manera: todos me gustan. Pero, eso sí, siempre sin azucar. No me gusta nada nada el café dulce (¡imagínate con leche condensada!). Si alguien, amablemente, me sirve azúcar no tengo más remedio que pedir otro café, ése ya no me vale.


----------



## Bettie

Yo entiendo que en México le decimos café americano porque es algo aguado, como el mismísimo café de aquí de Estados Unidos, jejejeje, que no es tan fuerte como el español y otros.
De donde soy en muchos lugares si pides un café con leche te van a dar leche caliente y le van a echar café en polvo  
En otros lugares te dan el café y te ponen la crema o la leche a lado para que le pongas tú la cantidad que quieras.
Y de cortado y demás no se habla.

Por cierto que si en México pides una tostada te van a dar una tortilla de maíz frita con frijoles y queso, crema y lechuga, así que mejor hay que pedir pan tostado si quieres acompañar el café.


----------



## mariposita

Este hilo me ha forzado salir para tomar un cafecito. 



> También existe el *bombón* (y no es el dulce de chocolate que todos conocemos), que es café con leche condensada. Lo digo como curiosidad porque parece que sólo lo tomamos en Alicante. ¿Alguien lo había oído antes?


 
Sí, existe en Madrid tambien--pero no en cualquier cafetería del barrio... Es muy parecido al café vietnamita. Qué rico.

Tambien existe café de puchero en algunas zonas (Galicia, por ejemplo).

Lo de café mediano he escuchado varias veces en Madrid. Viene en una taza más grande. A lo mejor es lo mismo que un doble... 
Además hay las variaciones de leche caliente, leche templada, leche fría...


----------



## natasha2000

¿Y trifásico?

Lo he visto una vez en un bar aquí en Barcelona, es café, leche y algún tipo de alcohol, pero no se cual (creo, si alquien sabe mejor, que lo diga, por favor). Y se pone de tal manera que cada líquido quede por separado, dependiendo del peso... Hay que saber cómo hacerlo pque si no, pierde su gracia...


----------



## Pumpkin72

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Y *trifásico*?
> 
> Lo he visto una vez en un bar aquí en Barcelona, es café, leche y algún tipo de alcohol, pero no se cual (creo, si alquien sabe mejor, que lo diga, por favor). Y se pone de tal manera que cada líquido quede por separado, dependiendo del peso... Hay que saber cómo hacerlo pque si no, pierde su gracia...


  Creo que nadie que haya estudiado electrotecnia lo pediría. Qué recuerdos.

Aunque... ¡tiene que estar rico! Me están entrando unas ganas de tomarme un café irlandés...


----------



## natasha2000

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Creo que nadie que haya estudiado electrotecnia lo pediría. Qué recuerdos.
> 
> Aunque... ¡tiene que estar rico! Me están entrando unas ganas de tomarme un café irlandés...


 
¿Será trifásico lo mismo que café irlandés?

click


----------



## wintercrow

diegodbs:

  "señor, ha hecho usted 400 km para llegar hasta aqui, supongo que sabe perfectamente que no estamos en Madrid".

 you rock man!... me gusta..en medio de los ojos...
 Me gusta el café, Crecí bebiendolo, sembrandolo, cortandolo y vendiendolo.
 En el Salvador El Cafe generalmente se bebe en casa familiares y allí acceptas como te lo dan.
 En los EEUU El que es difícil de pedir en las casas de café( Java's es mi favorita) es el té Chai, porque el sabor cambia dependiendo en quien lo hace.n Starbucks ha sistematizado todo hasto los baños, te luro sin bromear. Realmente es una locura...The industrial revolution...aaahh...me río de tristeza.

wintercrow


----------



## pickypuck

En Badajoz al pa amb tomàquet lo llamamos "tostadas catalanas". Si lo quieres con jamón entonces pides "una catalana con jamón". Sin embargo, en Mérida, "una catalana" lleva el jamón directamente así que hay que especificar que no la quieres con jamón. Si quieres un mollete entero pides "entera"... entera vegetal, entera blanca, entera de cachuela, entera de lacón, entera de jamón York, entera de pimentón de La Vera, entera de paté, entera de roquefort..., sino, pues media.
También hay café bombón y cualquier café que quieras, pero no en cualquier bar, sino en sitios (pubs, tabernas irlandesas, etc.) con cartas de cafés kilométricas... imagino que como en cualquier sitio.

Yo siempre he hecho diferencia entre "un cortado" y "un manchado". Este último tiene menos café que el otro, pero vamos, no me gusta el café así que no soy ningún experto, je, je.

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## krolaina

Mmmm...ahora que veo lo de Starbucks... qué opináis de los cafés que sirven allí?. Creo que los muy cafeteros dirán que no les gusta al no ser "café-café". A mi me gusta uno con vainilla y chocolate rallado por encima... la verdad es que pierde todo el sabor del café. 
 Snif...el otro día me robaron el portátil en el Starbucks...


----------



## Pumpkin72

krolaina said:
			
		

> Mmmm...ahora que veo lo de Starbucks... qué opináis de los cafés que sirven allí?. Creo que los muy cafeteros dirán que no les gusta al no ser "café-café". A mi me gusta uno con vainilla y chocolate rallado por encima... la verdad es que pierde todo el sabor del café.


Paso todos los días junto a uno, pero nunca lo he probado. He oído críticas _destructivas_ sobre la calidad de su café, pero estas cosas son tan personales...

Aunque suene a sacrilegio, no me gusta el _expresso_ auténtico, el italiano, me sabe demasiado fuerte y _sin gusto a café_. Y claro, los italianos que prueban lo que a mí me parece un buen café, tuercen la boca y lo tragan por educación, aunque luego digan que parece agua de fregar 

Qué pensarían del cafe bombón.


----------



## natasha2000

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Paso todos los días junto a uno, pero nunca lo he probado. He oído críticas _destructivas_ sobre la calidad de su café, pero estas cosas son tan personales...
> 
> Aunque suene a sacrilegio, no me gusta el _expresso_ auténtico, el italiano, me sabe demasiado fuerte y _sin gusto a café_. Y claro, los italianos que prueban lo que a mí me parece un buen café, tuercen la boca y lo tragan por educación, aunque luego digan que parece agua de fregar
> 
> Qué pensarían del cafe bombón.


 
Entonces, a ti, ni se te ocurra probar café turco...
Aunque, claro está, todo depende de la persona que la hace, poruque un café turco puede ser muy fuerte, paro también sólo "agua manchada"


----------



## danielfranco

No soy gran aficionado del café y creo que es porque desconozco toda la jerga para ordenarlo en una "cafetería" aquí en los EE. UU. Eso sí, para pedir café de cualquier manera que se le apetezca a uno, es necesario saber el dialecto del café a donde uno lo vá a comprar, y supongo que cada compañía trata de inventar sus maneras particulares para crear un ambiente de exclusividad...
Por eso, el único café que me gusta tomar es "un cafecito" - café Goya percolado al estilo cubano, con bastante azucar: ¡y olvídense de dormir por un par de días!


----------



## mariposita

> Mmmm...ahora que veo lo de Starbucks... qué opináis de los cafés que sirven allí?. Creo que los muy cafeteros dirán que no les gusta al no ser "café-café".


 
No me gusta nada el sabor del café de Starbucks. Es muy agrio--¡y muy caro! Con todas las cafeterías chulas en Madrid, no veo porque ir. Pero un amigo americano que me visitó tuvo que ir porque estaba acostumbrado a tomar cantidades enormes de café y le daba vergüenza pedir un "cuadruple" en una cafetería normal.

Lo que sí me gustan son los granizados de café y ya es la temporada (que calor hace--mi piso se ha convertido en horno). Tambien sacrilegio, supongo.

Mi pareja es semi-cubano y el hace el café cubano con manga (colador de tela)--café colado. Es fuertísimo, azucarado, y tan adictivo como muchas drogas ilegales...


----------



## mariposita

danielfranco--
Sí, es así de ridículo con la terminología. Cada cadena de cafeterías tiene su propio dialecto como dices. Siempre quiero pedir un "small," pero ya no existe. Lo mismo ocurre con todo _fast food_. Es una manera de distinguir la marca.


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Y trifásico?
> 
> Lo he visto una vez en un bar aquí en Barcelona, es café, leche y algún tipo de alcohol, pero no se cual (creo, si alquien sabe mejor, que lo diga, por favor). Y se pone de tal manera que cada líquido quede por separado, dependiendo del peso... Hay que saber cómo hacerlo pque si no, pierde su gracia...


 
Creo que el trifásico lleva whisky o coñac, no estoy seguro. Ahí lanzo otro más, el Belmonte, café, leche condensada y coñac.


----------



## Alundra

Antpax said:
			
		

> Creo que el trifásico lleva whisky o coñac, no estoy seguro. Ahí lanzo otro más, el Belmonte, café, leche condensada y coñac.


 
El trifásico que sirven aquí, lleva: Café, leche y Baileys (o en su defecto, Gressy).

Alundra.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Antpax said:
			
		

> Ahí lanzo otro más, el Belmonte, café, leche condensada y coñac.


¡Qué bien suena eso! Igual te mata, pero... qué muerte tan dulce


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmmm... Pues a mí, me encanta el café con cosas extrañas jajaja... 
Un Caramel machiato, un moka white, un moka (como =#$/# se escribe machiatto, macchiato? y mocca, mocha, mocha, mokka?  ), un irlandés, un vienés (con crema batida), un latte, un capucchino con sabor a algo (cajeta, rompope, vainilla, almendra, amaretto, etc), un americano con azucar, con leche, ¡¡¡yomi, yomi!!! 
Y del café "libros estrella"    siempre un venti, descafeinado, light, doble shot; si es capuccino, wet y ligero (que no es lo mismo que light) jajajajajaa


----------



## Ana Raquel

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Y lo mismo pasa con las tostadas: En unas partes una tostada es la pieza de pan entera, y en otras partes es media pieza y necesitas pedir dos para que te la den entera.



hlalalhahah hay que pedir dos para que te den una!! que bueno lazarus!!!!    

alguien conoce el yogi tea?


----------



## natasha2000

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmmm... Pues a mí, me encanta el café con cosas extrañas jajaja...
> Un Caramel machiato, un moka white, un moka (como =#$/# se escribe machiatto, macchiato? y mocca, mocha, mocha, mokka?  ), un irlandés, un vienés (con crema batida), un latte, un capucchino con sabor a algo (cajeta, rompope, vainilla, almendra, amaretto, etc), un americano con azucar, con leche, ¡¡¡yomi, yomi!!!
> Y del café "libros estrella"    siempre un venti, descafeinado, light, doble shot; si es capuccino, wet y ligero (que no es lo mismo que light) jajajajajaa


 

Qué cosas más ricas has enumerado aquí.... 
Creo que es machiatto....

¿Qué es café wet? ¿Y qué diferencia hay entre light y ligero?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Es que en esa tienda de café, existen 3 variedades de capuccino, el dry (con poca leche, mucha espuma), el normal y el wet (con más leche y poca espuma).
El light es con leche baja en grasas y el ligero es con una carga menor de sabor artificial.
Los shots son la cargas de café express que desees (2 shots, 2 cargas)


----------



## Cereth

así es aquí en México la moda es tomarte el café con cosas "raras" y escencias de sabores, café al "oreo" (sí con galletas oreo), mocacchino blanco, negro, o irlandés, café con escencia de banana, caramelo o coco, frío o frappé (con granizado de hielo) o caliente, se puede pedir chico, mediano o grande.

como cada sitio de café tiene sus propias combinaciones lo mejor es leer la descripción de las bebidas en la carta y así todos contentos...

por cierto y aunque no es café la semana pasada me tomé un té chai con leche que estaba simplemente maravilloso , os lo recomiendo....

CaT.


----------



## natasha2000

Cereth said:
			
		

> así es aquí en México la moda es tomarte el café con cosas "raras" y escencias de sabores, café al "oreo" (sí con galletas oreo), mocacchino blanco, negro, o irlandés, café con escencia de banana, caramelo o coco, frío o frappé (con granizado de hielo) o caliente, se puede pedir chico, mediano o grande.
> 
> como cada sitio de café tiene sus propias combinaciones lo mejor es leer la descripción de las bebidas en la carta y así todos contentos...
> 
> por cierto y aunque no es café la semana pasada me tomé un té chai con leche que estaba simplemente maravilloso , os lo recomiendo....
> 
> CaT.


 
¿Qué té es éste? Me sorprende su nombre, porque en serbio té se dice chai....(čaj)...

Por cierto.... Me gustaría visitar México, si no por otra cosa, entonces por probar todos estos cafés maravillosos...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Chai es té negro con un toque de vainilla y leche


----------



## Cereth

Hola Natasha! pues los dueños de ese restaurante afirman que es un té de mezcla de sabores orientales  jajaaj, a mi me supo a una mezcla entre te verde , vainilla, naranja, no lo sé pero sabe delicioso y la cubierta de leche sobre el té es espumosa y dulce (me recuerda a la del capuchino, solo que es más espumosa y firme y con sabor más fuerte, no desaparece como la espuma del capuchino)...

es dificil explicarlo jajaja, espero poder conseguirte una foto de como lo hacen aquí ..
Ven a México , te encantará!!


----------



## mithrellas

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Y trifásico?
> 
> Lo he visto una vez en un bar aquí en Barcelona, es café, leche y algún tipo de alcohol, pero no se cual (creo, si alquien sabe mejor, que lo diga, por favor). Y se pone de tal manera que cada líquido quede por separado, dependiendo del peso... Hay que saber cómo hacerlo pque si no, pierde su gracia...





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Será trifásico lo mismo que café irlandés?
> 
> click


 
Hola natasha,

El trifásico es la versión "cortada" del carajillo y coge ese nombre por llevar 3 ingredientes.
Carajillo: café solo + licor
Trifásico: café solo + chorrito de leche (o sea un cortado) + licor.

No tiene por qué ir necesariamente con los tres líquidos por separado, lo puedes pedir en cualquier tipo de bar y suelen servirlo en taza pequeña, aunque en algunos cafés quizá lo sirvan así para que quede más 'fashion'.

Lo habitual, igual que con el carajillo es decir "un trifásico de ..." (y el licor que prefieras. P. ej. baileis?, brandy, anís, etc.)  



			
				pickypuck said:
			
		

> En Badajoz al pa amb tomàquet lo llamamos "tostadas catalanas". Si lo quieres con jamón entonces pides "una *catalana* con jamón". Sin embargo, en Mérida, "una catalana" lleva el jamón directamente.....


 
¡Qué gracioso, me ha gustado eso de "una catalana con jamón"!  
Pues aquí en Cataluña la "catalana", aparte de una mujer de estas tierras, es un embutido. Si te vienes por aquí alguna vez te animo a que lo pruebes. 

Por cierto, ¿alguien podría explicar qué es un moccachino (no sé si se escribe así)?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mocaccino o macachino o como sea 
es un café capucchino con un toque de moca, moka, mocka o como manden ustedes que se escriba, yo no sé


----------



## mithrellas

Ahhh! Gracias tigger aunque sigo sin entenderlo muy bien...

Según el DRAE, mocca es café de buena calidad. 
¿Entonces decir moccachino no es un poco redundante?  

Como no soy una gran experta en las variedades de café no sé si hay una diferencia de sabor entre el mocca o el café. ¡¡¡Por favor, que alguien me ilustre!!!!
No querría estar metiendo la pata con los muy cafeteros, como si le dijera a un enólogo que todos los vinos saben igual.


----------



## natasha2000

Cereth said:
			
		

> Hola Natasha! pues los dueños de ese restaurante afirman que es un té de mezcla de sabores orientales jajaaj, a mi me supo a una mezcla entre te verde , vainilla, naranja, no lo sé pero sabe delicioso y la cubierta de leche sobre el té es espumosa y dulce (me recuerda a la del capuchino, solo que es más espumosa y firme y con sabor más fuerte, no desaparece como la espuma del capuchino)...
> 
> es dificil explicarlo jajaja, espero poder conseguirte una foto de como lo hacen aquí ..
> Ven a México , te encantará!!


 
Me parece fantástico, ese chai vuestro mexicano! 
Lo que me interesa es qué diría un inglés si oyera qué cosas añadís... Sería un sacrilegio para él, seguro !

Además, no estoy segura, pero me parece que la planta de té negro se llama chai... Lo leí hace tiempo en algún sitio.... 

Mithrellas, ya sé que no es necesario que los tres ingredientes estén separados, sólo decía que si se mezclan, pierde su gracia, por lo menos para mí, porque soy de las personas que comen con ojos también, y no sólo con la boca... (espero que se entienda lo que quiero decir, y que no he hecho una traducción literal de serbio )...

Quiero decir, aparte de que lo que como y bebo tiene que ser sabroso, también tiene que ser atractivo visualmente y servido de una manera atractiva, y trifásico, si se sirve con tres colorines, o como dices tú, a la manera "fashion" (me encanta como pronunciáis esta palabra) es de verdad una fiesta para la vista....

Ala! O me he explicado demasiado bien, o no me he explicado nada de nada....

Un día visitaré México, lo prometo... Es mi sueño desde que empecé a estudiar el idioma, visitar toda Sudamérica...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Ahhh! Gracias tigger aunque sigo sin entenderlo muy bien...
> 
> Según el DRAE, mocca es café de buena calidad.
> ¿Entonces decir moccachino no es un poco redundante?
> 
> Como no soy una gran experta en las variedades de café no sé si hay una diferencia de sabor entre el mocca o el café. ¡¡¡Por favor, que alguien me ilustre!!!!
> No querría estar metiendo la pata con los muy cafeteros, como si le dijera a un enólogo que todos los vinos saben igual.


 
Mmmmmm... no, no todos los cafés saben igual... pero las mezclas son otra cosa 
Nosotros decimos mocca a cierto tipo de chocolate... no me preguntes la razón, porque eso sí que no tengo idea, pero por ejemplo, el cafe mocachino lleva un poco de concentrado líquido sabor chocolate y el mocachino blanco es con concentrado líquido sabor chocolate blanco


----------



## mithrellas

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ala! O me he explicado demasiado bien, o no me he explicado nada de nada....


Te has explicado muy bien.   




			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm... no, no todos los cafés saben igual... pero las mezclas son otra cosa
> Nosotros decimos mocca a cierto tipo de chocolate... no me preguntes la razón, porque eso sí que no tengo idea, pero por ejemplo, el cafe mocachino lleva un poco de concentrado líquido sabor chocolate y el mocachino blanco es con concentrado líquido sabor chocolate blanco


 
¿he oido chocolate?  ¡Ay madre, que bueno! ¡Esto tendré que probarlo! Gracias tigger, ahora me ha quedado mucho más claro....me voy a la máquina del café a ver si tienen moccachino para probarlo (aunque creo que que va a ser que no  )


----------



## dahut

mariposita said:
			
		

> Sí, existe en Madrid tambien--pero no en cualquier cafetería del barrio... Es muy parecido al café vietnamita. Qué rico.


El *bombón* (café) debe ser una forma típica de llamar al "café con leche condensada" de la zona de la Comunidad Valenciana.
Ahora lo entienden en algunos sitios en Madrid. Pero yo aún me acuerdo de cuando pedí por primera vez "un *bombón*" allí y me _plantaron_ un helado. Mi cara era una fusión de perplejidad y decepción, mi tía por los suelos muerta de la risa y el camarero alucinando con nosotras.
Así que cuando voy a Madrid, pido "capuccino"  que no es lo mismo, pero no hay mal entendidos.
Además, para mí, si a un bombón le cambio el nombre, ya no me sabe igual 
Es como decir, en lugar de lasaña, "quiero láminas de pasta con relleno y salsa bechamel" 

Y luego está "bombonet" que no tiene nada que ver con el café y todo con mi gata


----------



## Alexiel

krolaina said:
			
		

> Mmmm...ahora que veo lo de Starbucks... qué opináis de los cafés que sirven allí?. Creo que los muy cafeteros dirán que no les gusta al no ser "café-café". A mi me gusta uno con vainilla y chocolate rallado por encima... la verdad es que pierde todo el sabor del café.
> Snif...el otro día me robaron el portátil en el Starbucks...


 
En mi provincia no hay Starbucks...sniff... he oído hablar mucho de ellos a la gente de Madrid (y la verdad me apetece probarlos...vainilla con chocolate rayado por encima...mmmm que rico... y también la bollería...) y en la tele. ¡ A ver si ponen alguno por aquí!!!


----------



## diegodbs

Alexiel said:
			
		

> En mi provincia no hay Starbucks...sniff... he oído hablar mucho de ellos a la gente de Madrid (y la verdad me apetece probarlos...vainilla con chocolate rayado por encima...mmmm que rico... y también la bollería...) y en la tele. ¡ A ver si ponen alguno por aquí!!!


 
Según mi opinión, no te pierdes nada. Lo normal allí son enormes vasos de un material extraño, llenos de un líquido medio aguado y aderazado con sabores variados. Soy cafetero y me gusta el café, el aguachirle no.


----------



## Alexiel

> El *bombón* (café) debe ser una forma típica de llamar al "café con leche condensada" de la zona de la Comunidad Valenciana.
> Ahora lo entienden en algunos sitios en Madrid. Pero yo aún me acuerdo de cuando pedí por primera vez "un *bombón*" allí y me _plantaron_ un helado. Mi cara era una fusión de perplejidad y decepción, mi tía por los suelos muerta de la risa y el camarero alucinando con nosotras.
> Así que cuando voy a Madrid, pido "capuccino"  que no es lo mismo, pero no hay mal entendidos.
> Además, para mí, si a un bombón le cambio el nombre, ya no me sabe igual
> Es como decir, en lugar de lasaña, "quiero láminas de pasta con relleno y salsa bechamel.


 
Tienes razón, en muchos sitios se quedan extrañados por lo que estás pidiendo, entonces es cuando tienes que explicarlo... y es cuando ponen cara de asco... (agua, leche condensada y un sobre de café). La verdad es que me recuerda cuando tuve que explicarle a una familia irlandesa lo que era un churro. (Una masa de harina frita, alargada...) Su cara era un poema... y me preguntaban: ¿pero eso está bueno? jajaja

*Por curiosidad, buscad en la RAE churro... para que después digan que siempre tiene razón...*




			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Según mi opinión, no te pierdes nada. Lo normal allí son enormes vasos de un material extraño, llenos de un líquido medio aguado y aderazado con sabores variados. Soy cafetero y me gusta el café, el aguachirle no.


 
Jajaja, comprendo que para los amantes del café, Starbucks sólo sea un sitio donde sirven aguachirri... pero bueno, yo prefiero el café flojo y creo que me gustará que tenga aromas "variados". Jajaja


----------



## María Madrid

Alexiel said:
			
		

> Tienes razón, en muchos sitios se quedan extrañados por lo que estás pidiendo, entonces es cuando tienes que explicarlo... y es cuando ponen cara de asco... (agua, leche condensada y un sobre de café).


 
¿Cómo que agua y un sobre?!!!!!   Café dé máquina, como Dios manda y leche condensada, en vaso, para que se vean dos bandas de color distinto(blanca y negra) y tamaño igual o también diferente, según gustos (más grande la blanca para los muy golosos, al contrario para los que lo prefieren menos dulzón). Saludos,


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> La "leche manchada" es leche con muy poco café.
> 
> El café cortado es café con leche pero con menos leche que un café con leche.



Es decir, un cortado corto de café... hace mucho que fui a Sevilla (por la boda de la infanta... no como invitada, claro!) así que, lo entendí de esta manera... 

Mei


----------



## Alexiel

María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo que agua y un sobre?!!!!!  Café dé máquina, como Dios manda y leche condensada, en vaso, para que se vean dos bandas de color distinto(blanca y negra) y tamaño igual o también diferente, según gustos (más grande la blanca para los muy golosos, al contrario para los que lo prefieren menos dulzón). Saludos,


 
Bueno, eso depende del gusto. A mi personalmente no me gusta el café de máquina nada de nada, por eso lo prefiero de sobre. Además, así también se ven las dos bandas


----------



## natasha2000

Acabo de acordarme que en Serbia, en verano, puedes pedir ice-café. Es café de máquina, con un poco de leche y unas cuantas bolas de helado de vainilla... Claro, todo está muy, pero muy frio, para refrescarse en un verano en Belgrado ardiente, donde las temperaturas pueden alcanzar los 40ºC...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno... aquí también hay capucchino frío y capucchino frapé


----------



## natasha2000

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Bueno... aqí también hay capucchino frío y capucchino frapé


 
No lo dudo, Tigger, 

Pero, ¿se sirve en tazas o en vasos? En Belgrado se sirve en vasos grandes... Y es café con helado...

Por cierto... ¿Qué es exactamente capucchino frapé?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Se sirve en vasos...
El capucchino frapé o frapucchino es un poco de café expresso, leche condensada, azúcar, extracto de vainilla y leche entera que se mete en la licuadora junto con hielo y se bate un poco, hasta que el hielo queda frapé, (no he encontrado la palabra frapé/frappé en el diccionario ... es como escarcha  ). 
El capucchino frío es casi lo mismo, sólo que no se bate con el hielo, se baten los ingredientes y luego le ponen los cubitos de hielo a tu vaso, lo que hace que sea más fácil de beber


----------



## María Madrid

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> hasta que el hielo queda frapé, no he encontrado la palabra frapé/frappé en el diccionario


 
En España lo llamamos hielo picado o granizado, aunque en algunos sitios se empeñan en llamarlo frappé. El granizado de café existe desde mucho antes que Starbucks. Saludos,


----------



## mithrellas

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Acabo de acordarme que en Serbia, en verano, puedes pedir ice-café. Es café de máquina, con un poco de leche y unas cuantas bolas de helado de vainilla... Claro, todo está muy, pero muy frio, para refrescarse en un verano en Belgrado ardiente, donde las temperaturas pueden alcanzar los 40ºC...


 
En Barcelona el café con la bola helado de vainilla tiene un nombre pero ahora mismo no lo recuerdo. 
El nombre que me sale todo el rato es el cubano pero eso es horchata con helado de chocolate.

A ver si alguien se acuerda del nombre, porfa...

Otras opciones de café frío son el granizado de café (hecho con hielo picado, como ha explicado Maria Madrid) o simplemente como ha dicho Tigger el café con hielo (si se le pone una rodajita de limón aún está más bueno  ).


----------



## natasha2000

mithrellas said:
			
		

> En Barcelona el café con la bola helado de vainilla tiene un nombre pero ahora mismo no lo recuerdo.
> El nombre que me sale todo el rato es el cubano pero eso es horchata con helado de chocolate.
> 
> A ver si alguien se acuerda del nombre, porfa...
> 
> Otras opciones de café frío son el granizado de café (hecho con hielo picado, como ha explicado Maria Madrid) o simplemente como ha dicho Tigger el café con hielo (si se le pone una rodajita de limón aún está más bueno  ).


 
hmmm... Acabo de preguntar a una amiga española, y me dice que café con bola de nata se llama _blanco y negro_. Con helado de vainilla, no lo sabía decirme...

Lo que sí que no me gusta es _café con hielo_ como se sirve aquí en Barcelona. Me parece completamente ridículo. El camarero te trae un cafe sólo, normalito (y caliente!!), y un vaso con hielo, y se supone que tú luego tienes que vertir el café hirviente en el vaso con hielo y ya está...

Lo que se hace en mi país es café muy fuerte y enfriado en la nevera. Se sirve en vasos de tubo o cualquier otro vaso largo y grande, mitad de café mitad de leche y al final se añade helado de vainilla y nata, y se bebe con una paja.


----------



## María Madrid

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Lo que sí que no me gusta es _café con hielo_ como se sirve aquí en Barcelona. Me parece completamente ridículo. El camarero te trae un cafe sólo, normalito (y caliente!!), y un vaso con hielo, y se supone que tú luego tienes que vertir el café hirviente en el vaso con hielo y ya está...


 
No, no es ridículo. El azúcar no se deshace bien en líquidos fríos, por eso te lo traen caliente, para que lo endulces a tu gusto y cuando la totalidad del azúcar esté incorporada, se enfría. Si lo tomas sin azúcar, puedes pedir que te lo traigan directamente servido. Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

María Madrid said:
			
		

> No, no es ridículo. El azúcar no se deshace bien en líquidos fríos, por eso te lo traen caliente, para que lo endulces a tu gusto y cuando la totalidad del azúcar esté incorporada, se enfría. Si lo tomas sin azúcar, puedes pedir que te lo traigan directamente servido. Saludos,


 
jejeje... 

Es completamente lógico lo que explicas, peeero...
Será que aquí hay algún tipo de diferencia cultural.... 
El café frio con leche, está bien. Es como un refresco...
El café sólo frio - yak ... Además, en mi país hay una creencia que sí tomas café frio (se supone que es café sólo), tienes miedo de tu pareja... 

Pero bueno... De gustibus non est disputandum....


----------



## mithrellas

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> hmmm... Acabo de preguntar a una amiga española, y me dice que café con bola de nata se llama _blanco y negro_. Con helado de vainilla, no lo sabía decirme...


 
Hola natasha, Cintia&Martine nos acaba de dar la respuesta en otro tema abierto ("¿horchatería?"). 
El café con helado de vainilla se llama nacional :



			
				Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Café granizado con helado: el blanco y negro (café ganizado y helado de manteca), nacional (café granizado con helado de vainilla)...


----------



## natasha2000

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Hola natasha, Cintia&Martine nos acaba de dar la respuesta en otro tema abierto ("¿horchatería?").
> El café con helado de vainilla se llama nacional :


 
Perdón, tengo una duda: helado de manteca????
MANTECA? Lo que sepa yo, manteca es grasa de cerdo, ¿no? O también se usa esta palabra para otras cosas?   Pero helado de MANTECA?


----------



## mithrellas

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Perdón, tengo una duda: helado de manteca????
> MANTECA? Lo que sepa yo, manteca es grasa de cerdo, ¿no? O también se usa esta palabra para otras cosas?  Pero helado de MANTECA?


 
Hola natasha.
En algunas zonas llaman así a la nata.
Del DRAE. En este caso interesa la definición 6:

*manteca**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* f. Producto obtenido por el batido, amasado y posterior maduración de la crema extraída de la leche de vaca o de otros animales. _Manteca de vaca, de oveja._*2.* f. Grasa consistente de algunos frutos, como la del cacao.*3.* f. Gordura de los animales, especialmente la del cerdo.*4.* f. Gordura del cuerpo humano.*5.* f. Sustancia grasa con ingredientes usada como afeite o medicamento, pomada.*6.* f. Nata de la leche.

saludos


----------



## natasha2000

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Hola natasha.
> En algunas zonas llaman así a la nata.
> Del DRAE. En este caso interesa la definición 6:
> 
> *manteca**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* f. Producto obtenido por el batido, amasado y posterior maduración de la crema extraída de la leche de vaca o de otros animales. _Manteca de vaca, de oveja._*2.* f. Grasa consistente de algunos frutos, como la del cacao.*3.* f. Gordura de los animales, especialmente la del cerdo.*4.* f. Gordura del cuerpo humano.*5.* f. Sustancia grasa con ingredientes usada como afeite o medicamento, pomada.*6.* f. Nata de la leche.
> 
> saludos


 
Gracias
Nunca te acostarás sin aprender algo nuevo....


----------

